
Ask HN: Is there an effective way to remove a fake Glassdoor post? - sdmattbrown
Someone posted a Glassdoor review (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.glassdoor.com&#x2F;Reviews&#x2F;Employee-Review-VASCO-Data-Security-International-RVW8499500.htm) that based on title could have only come from me (I am the only TAM that has ever worked in SF for VASCO). It caused concern about my attitude with my team. I flagged it, but Glassdoor said it met their guidelines, any advice?
======
jeffmould
To be honest I really wouldn't think twice about it. The review does not
identify as you personally. The average job searcher is not going to know you
are the only TAM ever in SF that has worked for the company so they aren't
going to know if it was you or not. Because it does not list a name on the
review, it will never be associated with you on the Internet via search.

On the other side, if it is causing that much concern among your team, and
they don't believe that you are not the one who wrote the review, maybe you
should consider evaluating if it is time to leave the company. Not to be rude,
but if I worked somewhere and my team did not trust me at my word, or by my
actions, that I did not write the review, I would have a hard time continuing
to work in that environment. To throw conspiracy into the mix, could it
potentially have been written by one of your teammates to throw a bad light on
you and make you uncomfortable at work?

~~~
sdmattbrown
Thnx for the reply and I agree I should not worry too much. I think the people
that matter don't believe I wrote it so I feel good about that. And the
conspiracy theory did cross my mind as who else would know some of that info.

